# J'Bo's Physique Training Diary



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2002)

Day One

Meal one:
1/2 Cup Oatmeal w/ sweetener and cinnamon.
1 teaspoon creatine w/ water
6 egg whites (2 yolks)

I made it through til 2.5hours before cracking down and having a shake. 

Meal two:
strawberries and cream shake with 1.5 scoops protein (but opps i forgot to put my creatine in) 

Meal three:
tin, tuna, 1/2 cup rice, celery, and mayo 

Meal four:
chicken breast and 1 cup veggies. 

Meal five: a strawberries and cream shake with creatine and 1.5 scoops protein.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 1, 2002)

J'bo....have a salad w/ your shakes to help fill your tummy


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2002)

A salad sounds good. About 3 cups of lettuce? And hempoil dressing? I know that last time i started to diet it was hard to digest raw veggies, but i'll give it a try.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 1, 2002)

2 cups per meal, w/ the oil. It doesn't have to be a salad though...two cups of green veggies...steamed broccoli, stir-fried (in pam) celery, green peppers, etc. It'll be easier to digest if it's cooked a bit.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2002)

Day Two

Meal one: 
1/2 cup brown rice
6 egg whites (2 yolks)
1 teaspoon creatine w/ water
*Man is that creatine bitter, when you take it in water. 

Meal two: 
Strawberries and cream shake, 1.5 scoops protein, 1 teaspoon creatine.

Meal three: 
tin tuna, 1 tablespoon mayo, celery, 1/2 cup brown rice, and 6 pecans. 

Meal four: 
strawberries and cream shake with 1.5 scoops of protein. 

Going strong and feeling good. Only minor sugar cravings before my meals. Think i may actually be able to do this. Unless someone brings home donuts. If the donuts arrive, i will go out for a walk. 

As for cardio? 2 times a week for how long? What kind of cardio? Endurance or low impact?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 2, 2002)

J'bo, it would be helpful if you could put an entire day's meals in one post, just so we can keep it all together.....You can do this by editing your first post of the day.

2 sessions of HIIT this week...15-20 depending on your conditioning.

If someone brings home donuts  you have my permission to launch into a full 3 hr lecture on supporting your goals


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2002)

Will post tommorrows meals all in one reply.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2002)

Day Three

Meal one: 
1/2 cup oatmeal  , 1 teaspoon creatine in water, 6 egg whites (2 yolks).

9 am workout 

Meal two: 
Strawberries and cream shake with 1.5 scoops of protein and 1 teaspoon of creatine. 

Very hungry by 1:00pm. 

Meal three: 
Tin tuna, 1 Tablespoon mayo, 1/2 cup brown rice, celery, 10 almonds

Could i have 1/2 an avocado on my salad tonight? I am going to have steak and salad. I could cut my dressing in half and eat the 1/2 avocado? 

Meal four: 
strawberries and cream shake with 1.5 scoops of protein.

Gymnastics from 4-6pm

Meal five: 
2 cups of salad with oil and vinegar dressing (1 Tablespoon), 1/4 avocado, 1/2 portion of steak and 1/2 portion of shrimp (in tomato, pepper, onion, and spice homemade sauce about 1 Tablespoon), 5 croutons (opps) and 4 ravioli (opps again).

Did my flexed arm hang for 2min today, my personal best. I am finding that my Meal five just is not enough food. I added some food this evening.  

Am i in deep trouble?

Feel great though.  

Missing my fruit. Only 19 days left though.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2002)

*Cream and Creatine*

When am i supposed to go off the creatine and cream? It is really making my abs hide and makes me feel watery, and like i wont be ready for the show

Signed,
kinda anxious.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 3, 2002)

You can go off creatine now if you want.

_"5 croutons (opps) and 4 ravioli (opps again)."_

.... ...if you're still hungry eat more veggies! Meal 2 could use some veggies too.

Your water intake is 6 litres right?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2002)

Oh my, i can only drink 3 litres a day!

And what about the cream? How long before i cut that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Oh my, I can only drink 3 litres a day!



Not the words of a winner!  

 w8 and I had a similar battle....she likes to lick...err...kick and  scream/squeal (maybe I should use the word "protest", this is turning me on) all of the way.....BUTT, she did it, and you will "do it" too!

4 liters today, 5 tomorrow, 6 by Thursday!  K? 

 You will "dry out" from this, flush more metabolic waste from the increased protein intake, and probabaly drop a pound or two of water weight....you will like the results....trust w8...I do! 


Sorry to interject (boy that's a fun word) I've been watching your progress.....time to kick ass!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Not the words of a winner!
> ...



I was wondering when you wood interject!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I was wondering when you wood interject!



It had to "build up" first! 



DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2002)

Well then, i geuss i am drinking alot of water in the next couple of days.

Today i dropped my creatine and replaced my Meal two with 1.5 scoops of protein in water, 15 almonds and an apple instead of the strawberries and cream shake. It feels alot better already.

Day Four

Meal one: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (dropped the cinnamon and just ate it with sweetener and it was alot better)

Meal two: 
apple, 15 almonds, and 1.5 scoops of protein in water.

Thanks for the "interjections guys/gals" i did not know about the water. Pee time for me.

Meal three:
1 scoop protein, 1 cup seaweed, 3/4 cup rice, 4 shrimp, 1/4 avocado, 1 Tablespoon ginger, cucumbers and carrots, 1/4 cup raw tuna. Ummm! Bad rice though.

Meal four: 
2 Cups salad, 1/4 avocado, 1 Tablespoon dressing, veggie bolagna (20 grams of protein), 1/2 scoop proetin in water. 

Meal five: 
bbq salmon, 4 cups salad ( lettuce, 4 cherry tomatos, 3 radishes, 1/4 cucumber), 2 tablespoons dressing. 

Meal six: 
2 tablespoons peanutbutter, 1 scoop protein with water. 

Well i did it 4 litres are down. 
Think i may just be able to do 5 litres tommorrow. 
Feeling pretty full of water though.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi J'Bo.  You're right - there will be lots of peeing lol.

The water is a real effort for me.  A few months ago I THOUGHT I was doing pretty good drinking about 3 liters a day.  It was an effort but I got up to 5.  I still have to remind myself and think of it  every now and then but it's getting to be more routine now.  I've got to get to 6 liters and stay there myself.  It does make a difference though!

Drink up!  (the effort's all worth it)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

Already?  You LOOK better already?  I guess creatine doesn't work well for you.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 5, 2002)

Ok day 5 of my sugar free diet.  Did anyone say cravings? Cause like W8 said, i don't have any (unless someone eats some donuts beside me).  

Feeling kinda small now, i geuss due to the calorie switching up? Will the muscles come out? Geuss i will have to wait and see. I am assuming after next weeks carb depletion that i will be acrb loading and thats when i will notice the biggest difference right? 

Day Five

Meal one: 
1/2 cup oatmeal, 6 egg whites (2 yolks).

Did cardio yesterday for the first time in 3 weeks, felt great. Legs feel nice and tight this morning. Ass  is still jiggling  though. 


Meal two: 
apple and 10 almonds 
*Had an emergency and had to take off, couldnt get a protein shake in. 

Meal three: 
salmon, 2 cups salad, 1/2 cup brown rice

Hey does anyone have a porta potty for sale, i need one every 20min. 5 Liters will be attained today. 6 tommorrow again. 

Meal four: 
1.5 scoops protein, 10 pecans, and more water. 

The water is making me full, so that i dont have to eat as much. 

Meal five: 
chicken fingers (made with egg whites and cornflakes), 2 cups steamed zucchini, mushrooms, and peppers. 

Meal Six: 
chicken breast, 1 cup steamed veggies 

5.2 liters of water and oh my


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 5, 2002)

J'Bo, STOP worrying how you look on a day to day basis!

This program will deplete you, make you look and feel flat, and then we (DPw8) will fill you up! 

Have F8h!     Have MORE discipline, or we will have to discipline you, and stop CHEATING, follow w8's plan, she has been there repeatedly and knows what she is doing! 

And when you are faced with TOO MUCH rice, or a "Sugar Plum Fairy" eating a donut ...ask youself, or hear us saying:


 ARE YOU ON A CUT, OR AREN'T YOU!  

DPw8


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 5, 2002)

lol 

Are you ready for a change in the next few days J'bo?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

Day Six

*i feel like a swimming pool.

Meal one: 
1/2 cup oatmeal, 6 egg whites (1 yolk)

Meal two: 
apple, 13 almonds, 1.5 scoops protein

Meal three:
serving of veggie ground round, with 2 cups of veggies

Meal four:
salmon steak, 1/4 cup mixed nuts

*Feeling sick today, so i missed some meals by sleeping through them.

Can i have a yam for lunch tommorrow, or rice only?

Since i am going to not be able to have any carbs next week other than veggies i thought a yam might be good?

What is in store for next week?
Do i have to eat the same things everyday? or can i change it up daily (protein sources i mean)

Cant wait to hear what i have gotten myself into.
Hey is it normal to have hot flashes. Normally i am really cold most of the time, the last couple of days i feel like a furnace.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

No updates for today?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

My last entry was todays


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

W8
 "Remember, no sugar!  Slow burning carbs only....oats, sweet potato or brown rice in meals 1 & 3.....veggies in the others." 

Does that mean no fruit all week?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

Apple, grapefruit or strawberries only


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

"Apple, grapefruit or strawberries only"

With meals 2,4 and 5 or just one of those meals?
Are dried cranberries ok?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> "Apple, grapefruit or strawberries only"
> 
> With meals 2,4 and 5 or just one of those meals?
> Are dried cranberries ok?





J'Bo, you're slaying me......what part of  "Apple, grapefruit or strawberries only" are you not understanding? 


NO CRANBERRIES!

Apple OR grapefruit would have 22-28 grams of carbs...so this would be your carb source for meals 1 or 3.  Two to three frozen strawbwerries would work in a shake...but NO other carbs!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

*"Apple, grapefruit or strawberries only"*

In one meal only, the other meal should have sweet potato/rice/oats.

Can you post the meal plan in your journal please?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

GMTA DP!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

I will post it in my journal, as soon as figure it out.
Hard to work with.

Ok ok i'll stop trying to get away with eating other foods Dr.Pain.
It was just a question.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

No this is what I meant 

Meals one and three: 35grams protein, 25 grams carbs, 10 grams fat. 


Meals two, four and five: 30grams protein, 5 grams carbs, 10grams of fat.

We need to keep things all together so we can look at it all in one place.

Do you use fitday at all?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

Whats fitday?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

fitday.com is a diet journal...you can use it to log your foods, it's kinda handy for planning meals. It has a large database of foods already listed and allows you to input your own.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

I noticed that in the last PM you said that i wont carb load the week after this one, that is the week of the comp. I just wanted to clear that up. I have 15 days til the comp.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

Yes....you're right, lol


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

Now that thats cleared up. LOL
This is what i have so far.
Yes it takes me a while.
Seems like alot of food for meal one, but the numbers work out.

Meal One: 
.5 scoop protein w/ water 
4 egg whites
1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 flaxseed oil capsule

Sound good so far?

Meal Two: 
1.5 scoops protein with water 
2 Tablespoons of raw peanuts

Meal Three: 
Chicken Breast 
sweet potato or 1/2 cup brown rice 
2 cups salad w/ 1 tablespoon hempoil dressing

Meal Four: 
1.5 scoops protein 
4 strawberries and 1 Tablespoon Udo's Oil

Meal Five: 
Tin Tuna 
1 Tablespoon mayo 
stalk of celery 
1 cup broccoli or mixed veggies

Better Dr.Pain?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

Well what do you think DPw8 team?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 7, 2002)

I think if you copy and paste all of those together on one page, like w8 has asked a few times....I could see what a day looks like! 

I'm not liking meal four! Rather see cream or flax and a few strawberries than "more" nuts and carrots (not the best veggie, too much sugar)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I think if you copy and paste all of those together on one page, like w8 has asked a few times....I could see what a day looks like!
> 
> I'm not liking meal four! Rather see cream or flax and a few strawberries than "more" nuts and carrots (not the best veggie, too much sugar)
> ...



That's what I was going to say too. Also, meal 1, have the fruit or the oats, not both.

For meal one....1/2 a scoop of protein gives you 18 grams of protein?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

DP you think i could have strawberries again for meal 4? I thought i was to only have fruit at one meal? I would prefer not to do the cream anymore, it makes me feel bad. 

So i cleaned up this entire thread and deleted some postings and put all my meals in one message, like a good little girl.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

Day Seven

Meal one: 
6 egg whites (2 yolks)
1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal two:
package of soy nuts
1 scoop of protein in water

Meal three:
1/2 cup brown rice
1 tin tuna, 1 Tablespoon mayo, celery

Meal four:
shrimp and chicken breast
2 cups broccoli

Meal five:
200g turkey breast
1/2 avocado

Only managed to get 5 liters down today


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I think if you copy and paste all of those together on one page, like w8 has asked a few times....I could see what a day looks like!
> 
> I'm not liking meal four! Rather see cream or flax and a few strawberries than "more" nuts and carrots (not the best veggie, too much sugar)
> ...



Copy and pasted them all for the "DPw8 team"

W8 Quote:
"That's what I was going to say too. Also, meal 1, have the fruit or the oats, not both." 

Well well that is quite possbily the best post i have ever read. I can replace oatmeal with strawberries in meal one? Man i am the happiest person right now


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

Half a scoop of protein gives me 11 grams of protein, did i add it up wrong?

Because when i looked in the nutrition chart it was as follows:
.5 protein powder: 11P, 1C, .75F
4 egg whites: 13.6P, 0C, 0F
1 whole egg: 6.1P, 1C, 5.6F
1/2 cup oatmeal: 3P, 12C, 1F
1 cup strawberries: .4P, 10C, .3F

These totals are very close to the numbers you told me to eat.
So why is the strawberries and the oatmeal bad together?

Totals: 37.7P, 24C, 7.65F plus the flaxseed oil


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> That's what I was going to say too. Also, meal 1, have the fruit or the oats, not both.
> ...




GMTA! 

See, helps to see it all together...I missed that!



> DP you think i could have strawberries again for meal 4? I thought i was to only have fruit at one meal? I would prefer not to do the cream anymore, it makes me feel bad.
> 
> So I cleaned up this entire thread and deleted some postings and put all my meals in one message, like a good little girl




 J'Bo!  You need to choose beter fat sources than nuts (althougth they are good, except Pre-competition)...if not cream...then flax in your shakes

2-3 Strawberries in any shake are exceptable....butt, (and a big butt if you don't)  they are the only carb source!


DP


p.s  W8,   J'bo wanted an explanantion of "why" she is eating a certain way (protein, fat and fiber)...I don't have time..but could you please explain "insulin" and lipogenesis...and touch on hepatic gluconeogeneisi for her? Spanks Babe!   Or maybe a link to "Fat Loss Primer?"


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

Ok so i wont eat the fruit with the oatmeal because the sugar in the fruit will cause me to store the fat. Right?

I made a couple of changes to the meal plan, can you see if its alright?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Ok so i wont eat the fruit with the oatmeal because the sugar in the fruit will cause me to store the fat. Right?



We are more concerned about sugars spiking insulin and stopping the fat burning (lipolysis) process!  Meal composition is crucial! 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks Dr.Pain!

You are my number one Dr. now!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

Okay...I will explain 'why' when I get back from the gym


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright...I was going to go into a detailed description of why, but I just read the Fat Loss Primer again and it sums it up better than I could (plus I'm too lazy when i can just point you to a link  ). So I suggest you read this link 

I will summarize though....Any carb you eat is going to cause a rise in blood glucose, in response to that your body releases insulin in an attempt to stabilize glucose levels. As you know the the Glycemic Index rates the glucose response from different carbs...high GI foods will produce a rapid rise in blood glucose while low GI foods will lead to a slower rise.  Insulin will be released in relation to the blood glucose levels...a rapid rise will result in more insulin released.  High insulin levels will halt fat-burning...the more insulin you produce, the less fat you burn.

So we use a combination of low GI carbs, protein fat & fibre (all of which slow digestion and insulin response), to control insulin levels and teach our bodies to use fat as fuel instead of sugar. 

Two things...we can not rely solely on the Glycemic Index of foods...as the pasta vs. potato (in the article) points out...pasta is low on the GI, but it's still a processed wheat product, which = SATAN SUGAR.  Last thing, since the article only touched on it..... protein can undergo a process called Gluconeogenisis if not eaten w/ the right things....big word that means if you don't eat your protein w/ either a fat or a carb, it will be broken down and used for energy instead of being used for tissue repair. One of the major reasons why I don't like high protein diets that keep both carbs & fats low (like someone who shall remain nameless uses) 

Okay, so I babbled a bit, lol


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks alot W8.
I completely understand now.

 

Does the diet look good for next week?
I just went out and got some Udos oil for my shakes.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

Yes, much better J'bo...good job! 

You can start that tomorrow


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

Cant wait.
How is your diet going?
Are you going to reach your goal for Musclemania?
I am sure you are with amount of knowledge and dedication you have.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

Depends on how much motivation I get  lol


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh do i have to kick your ass into gear girl? 

When is Musclemania?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Depends on how much motivation I get  lol





Baby, HOW MUCH motivation do you want?    


I've got plenty of "Whoop Ass" saved up for both of  you and NG too....What flavor(s) do Ya'll want! 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2002)

flax flavored please.  i'm no wuss dp!  still too soon for you to tell but you'll see.

(no tapping so don't even think it!)


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn...the girl never quits...I'll take some DP&J cream


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

I Like honey flavored please, with a cherry on top. 

Does anyone else get turned on by people talking about food, when they are dieting?
Geuss i am just freaky!:bounce:


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

NG how do you find messages that say your name, so quick?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi J'Bo - I'm following along in your journals.  

As for liking to hear people talk about food....If it makes you feel better....I ask to smell my BFs food if it's something I really like.  now THAT is sick.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 7, 2002)

Let's see. on order of Flax Whoop Ass, some Honey Ass....I mean Whoop Ass  (Sorry, I don't do Cherries)......and An unlimited supply of DP & J Cream of Ass for w8, Whooped!   

Ladies, did I screw that.......or get your orders St8?


Anything else....I can aim to please!   


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2002)

you got mine right.  if it's not too late....can i get an olive on top?  just one will do.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 7, 2002)

No more Freakin Olives for you, Cheating for J'Bo, and P-Nut Butter for The Princess! 


Just a lot of Whoop Ass Cumming! 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

Call me sick then FG, cause i shove my nose in everyones food.

And thanks DP, my order is filled. Sorry about the cherries, had a bad experience? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> And thanks DP, my order is filled. Sorry about the cherries, had a bad experience? lol




Naw, it's difficult enough training those w/experince, those who think "They've got Game" yet "Tap" so easily when slammed.....Beginners don't even interest me!   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Naw, it's difficult enough training those w/experince, those who think "They've got Game" yet "Tap" so easily when slammed.....Beginners don't even interest me!
> 
> DP



Now now, my Dr. of Pain...you should not be so quick to judge beginners...they may prove themselves worthy of the Game and might even tap the teacher!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Now now, my Dr. of Pain...you should not be so quick to judge beginners...they may prove themselves worthy of the Game and might even tap the teacher!



When COWS fly!    My Princess of Pain! 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

Well i had my first pre-contest diet breakdown today. I was in the mall about an hour ago (with my boyfriend), we were walking along and then i stopped in front of the cinnamon bun shop and started to cry.  
It was hard at the time not to run up to the counter and buy one, but hell is it funny now.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 7, 2002)

No you didn't.....I feel your pain! My boyfrined would have bought one for himself and tried to make me eat it!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2002)

Leslie
That is so funny you said that, cause i was leaving out that part because i thought everyone would think he was a jerk.
He did buy one and then said "you can have just one baby, i wont tell your forum friends". I replyed "are you nuts no only is it bad carbs but there is a lb of sugar on it". Then i said "you obviously dont know the people on the forum, cause they would find out and whoop my ass".


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 8, 2002)

Tell your boyfriend I'm gonna whoop his ass!

That showed great discipline...you should be proud!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 8, 2002)

More Whoop Ass....his flavour, w8 licorice Smackdown! 

DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2002)

Man where do you guys come up with this $3#%, your hilarious.  

I was proud of myself, except for the crying breakdown in the mall. I know where i am going the day after the comp.  

Day Eight

Meal one:
.5 scoop protein
4 egg whites
1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
flax seed oil capsuale

Meal two:
1.5 scoops of protein
3 tablespoons peanuts

By the way i was called on last night to do a fitness demonstration at the mall on Monday afternoon. The photo shoot for the contest promotion is on Tuesday AM. What do i do to not look so watery for these events? Cut water?

Meal three:
chicken and shrimp serving
1/2 cup rice
opps no veggies in the house


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2002)

By the way W8, i am sure my BF would love you to whoop his ass. He would probably like it more if you whipped my ass and he was there.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> By the way W8, i am sure my BF would love you to whoop his ass. He would probably like it more if you whipped my ass and he was there.



Your boyfriend sounds like a helluva guy  

What time is your shoot on Tuesday?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Your boyfriend sounds like a helluva guy
> ...




He is a hell of a guy! He has put up with me for four years, thats a major accomplishment. 

The shoot Tuesday is at about 8am, which is good cause i am flat in the morning. Actually i am pretty flat now.

Have been feeling alot tighter in the last few days. 

Only 13 days left.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay good, that's what I thought, early in the morning...you *need* to drink 6-8 litres today, then on monday....6-8 litres *before* 2 pm, then cut your water at 2...no more water till after your shoot. You will need chapstick cause you're going to dry right out. If you get thirsty, suck on an ice cube...but don't do it too much. This will be good practice for your show. If you think it's hard to drink all that water, it's twice as hard to not drink water!.....Stay strong  and stick to your diet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay good, that's what I thought, early in the morning...you *need* to drink 6-8 litres today, then on monday....6-8 litres *before* 2 pm, then cut your water at 2...no more water till after your shoot. You will need chapstick cause you're going to dry right out. If you get thirsty, suck on an ice cube...but don't do it too much. This will be good practice for your show. If you think it's hard to drink all that water, it's twice as hard to not drink water!.....Stay strong  and stick to your diet.




P. S.   That means no shakes after 2:00 PM also!  

Tuesday morning if your muscles are not sharp enough....I would take 1 T of honey every 15-20 minutes and then do a tiny bit of posing.....Right when you start to get a pump....stop the honey..try to time it near the shoot (it may take 4-8 T)....don't forget your Bronzer starting Monday! 




DP


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Tuesday morning if your muscles are not sharp enough....I would take 1 T of honey every 15-20 minutes and then do a tiny bit of posing.....Right when you start to get a pump....stop the honey..try to time it near the shoot (it may take 4-8 T)....don't forget your Bronzer starting Monday!



Good idea, but for curiositys sake, why honey? Why not dextrose?

That is all.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2002)

Honey sounds good to me! 

Thanks!

Bronzer starting Monday? Why? I was going to do a coat of protan only, and some body butter.

I will start pro tanning for the show the following monday with 4 coats and then 2 coats of dream tan. I did 6 coats of show tan last time and i wasnt dark enough, so i asked my friend (who won overall)what she did. She had a gorgeous color and so i plan to do the same thing. Cant wait to see those muscles pop out.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2002)

Day Nine

Well not that great of a day so far, i woke up to a flooded basement!  
Imagine a hungry dieter mopping up the basement floor at 8am on a Sunday morning. Scary!

Finally got to eat at 10am.
Only had a small meal because i have a brunch with the family in a couple hours (so i switched meal two to meal one).

Meal one:
1.5 scoops protein with water
1/4 cup raw nuts


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> Good idea, but for curiositys sake, why honey? Why not dextrose?
> ...




First of all. J'Bo....the honey is ONLY IF YOU'RE FLAT! OK?   


TCD...depending on the timing...we could use dry cereal.....rice cakes, potato...a lot of things..including dextrose....the honey is trial and error proven...is palatable w/o fluid and dosed in a controlable fashion.....i.e.  one T every 15 minutes.....

Hopefully she is less likely to "spill" and we will draw some last bit of subcutaneous fluid into the muscles!


DP


p.s J'Bo  ....Also make mental notes if you do this..it may help contest day!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> TCD...depending on the timing...we could use dry cereal.....rice cakes, potato...a lot of things..including dextrose....the honey is trial and error proven...is palatable w/o fluid and dosed in a controlable fashion.....i.e.  one T every 15 minutes.....
> 
> Hopefully she is less likely to "spill" and we will draw some last bit of subcutaneous fluid into the muscles!




Ah yes...Good point.

Thank you.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Honey sounds good to me!
> 
> Thanks!
> ...





J'Bo....you know your body better than we do...butt more than one coat is usaully better...even for a shoot...if the photographer is good and you computer edit...one coat may do!  I would do a coat Monday evening...get some trashy sheets....then follow up Tueday morning with another coat...allowing time for a third coat if you need it!

Butt also look at what you just said....if DT doesn't make you dark enough...how is one coat of PT?

DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2002)

I will try one coat of pro tan monday night and then see what i look like in the am. This shoot is only for a local newspaper, so looking really lean and tanned is not really nessesary.


----------



## 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> Only managed to get 5 liters down today
> ______________________________________________
> "Push your body to the limits, you never know what might happen"



Push your bladder to the max too, although you know what will happen when you do that


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2002)

1xDeatHsHeaDx3

What is that name all about?

I am pushing my bladder to the max. , and i feel like a boat.
What are you all about? Love the arms.

I am a sucker for cut arms.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2002)

"Hopefully she is less likely to "spill" and we will draw some last bit of subcutaneous fluid into the muscles! "

What kinda spillin we talking about here boys?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2002)

W8,

What kind of cardio should i do this week?
Same as last (2x 15-20 HIIT) or can i up it to 3x 20-30 HIIT?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 10, 2002)

If your over 12% BF, and w8 told me were she thought you were...I would not do any today....it can smooth you out before photos tomorrow....butt then up it by 5 minutes for three days...and then another 5 minutes after that!

J'Bo...w8 may or may not have told you...we will probably cut cardio early next week...when we manipulate your nutrition...I hope you trust us by now....it's the toughest week..the week of a show! 


DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ....it's the toughest week..the week of a show!
> 
> 
> DP



DP, in many ways that's true, but because it is the LAST week don't you find that it is also the easiest?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> DP, in many ways that's true, but because it is the LAST week don't you find that it is also the easiest?



Not actually!

Posing is harder than training..and at this point you should be posing 4 X 15 minutes a day!

Water, sodium...potassium...and carbs...all get manipulated...it plays havoc on the mind and body....Cramps...hunger...headaches (all of these can be prevented, btw)


Finally shaving or waxing..tanning...bronzing...peeing every 8 minutes..then becumming "bone dry"  (the kidneys hate that)...chapped lips, low energy....

And if your very lucky...you keep your sex drive! 


DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

I hear you, but I always enjoyed the last week; and yes the posing is the worst part!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 10, 2002)

I love the last week, except for the torture of the water....and of course all the stress, and I hate posing...and well, all that other shit DP mentioned, but for some reason the last week is when i'm most focused, I love it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I love the last week, except for the torture of the water....and of course all the stress, and I hate posing...and well, all that other shit DP mentioned, but for some reason the last week is when i'm most focused, I love it.



EXACTLY!  (we agree far to often!)


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> If your over 12% BF, and w8 told me were she thought you were...I would not do any today....it can smooth you out before photos tomorrow....butt then up it by 5 minutes for three days...and then another 5 minutes after that!
> 
> J'Bo...w8 may or may not have told you...we will probably cut cardio early next week...when we manipulate your nutrition...I hope you trust us by now....it's the toughest week..the week of a show!
> ...



I dont really know what my bodyfat is, cause i use an at home Tanita scale for calculating my BF. The scale is not that accurate, especially for women, during certain times of the month. The photo shoot may or may not happen now, kind of a last mintue deal so i am not going to cut my water today. So i am to do cardio every day? Is that what your saying? So 20 min tommorrow,  25 min Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday, then 30 min on Saturday? 

Cut cardio next week?   Happy about that one. Manipulate? Well then can't wait for that one. Does the manipulation include pancakes? I trust you guys by now, but still dont look as lean as last show. This is the toughest week? Well i can handle that. Ohh next week is the hardest, well if it includes 8 liters of water then i geuss so. The water has been the hardest part for me. I trusted W8 about the sugar cravings disappearing and they have. 

I thought you guys should know that i decided yesterday that i will not be competing in Septembers fitness show. I feel that i dont have the time to fully commit myself to the sport after this show. My boyfriend and i are in the process of starting our businesses up and i would rather focus on this. Two shows a year is plenty for me!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2002)

Twin Peak 

 I too found that the last week was the easiest last time around. I think it was because you know that there is absolutely no room to cheat.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2002)

Dr. Pain 


Sexual drive whats that?
I havent had any since i started training in October.
It sucks i tell you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Dr. Pain
> 
> 
> ...



Then you are missing out on some good cardio!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2002)

I know that  
Do you have any ideas on some supplements i can take to increase the drive into fifth?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

Never been an issue, sorry....


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2002)

hey J'Bo!  what's up with THAT?  i'm with you lady.  where the heck has the sex drive gone?  not cool.....

you're not alone though.  we need a fix for this one and quick!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2002)

yep - i hadn't even made the connection!  i'm glad it came up (no pun intended).  i go along but that's hardly the same thing for him or me.  i just isn't on my brain anymore and i'm with you - it's a problem and not one we're used to.   

he already hates the way i've been eating so this "side effect" is definitely not a good one.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

hmmm, this isn't a good side effect. maybe I shouldn't be looking to go out with a "fitness chic". Well not til you two find a cure at least. 

but that does suck, sorry to hear about your probs.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2002)

Dr. Pain will fix it.  We have faith!


----------



## 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 1xDeatHsHeaDx3
> 
> What is that name all about?
> ...



"It's an old comic book, I don't read comics but, the character looked cool, and the name too, I just added the 13, 'cause, it's the best number.  Arm's and chest are my favorite parts to work out.  Here's some info on water, compliments of Mudge:

Here is the scoop on water, besides filtering etc health benefits, the body will retain water if your intake is low. So, drink more and the body will just piss it out because it knows there is a water surpluss.

.66 x bodyweight in pounds = ounces to drink daily

.66 x 155 = 102 ounces, almost a gallon (gal being 128 ounces)"


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2002)

Day Ten

Meal one:
1/2 cup oatmeal
4 egg whites
1 yolk
1 flaxseed oil capsule

Meal two:
1.5 scoops of protein
1/4 cup nuts

Meal three:
tin tuna
1 tablespoon mayo
1/2 cup rice
celery

Meal four:
extra lean ground beef
1/2 avocado
2 cups raw veggies

Meal five:
extra lean ground beef

Cut my water after 6pm because i got word that the photo shoot will be on at 8am tommorrow. Can anyone say "HEADACHE". Is this normal. Plus i had an extra busy day today.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 10, 2002)

The low sex drive is directly related to the low bodyfat.... Happened to me too...I'm sure the good Doc can fix you both as well


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2002)

'cept my bodyfat isn't that low!  damn.

J'Bo - I've got lots to learn but isn't your protein kind of low for Meal #1?  I could be wrong and it may be exactly what you wanted it to be.  Seemed low so thought I'd mention it.

And by the way - good job resisting that cinnamon roll.  The smell is so strong it must have followed you as you walked away!

You're gonna do great!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2002)

Nikegurl,

Yes i forgot to eat my .5 protein shake this morning.
Memory doesnt work very well when i am dieting.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The low sex drive is directly related to the low bodyfat.... Happened to me too...I'm sure the good Doc can fix you both as well




Why yes I can! 

While low levels of BF and hormonal flux play havoc on the body...there are some rather good products on the market!

First let me say that flax and other fats are your friends during this time....they can help somewhat with LOWBIDO.....most of your "sex" hormones come from cholesterol, which fat oxidizing programs lower.

Now things that you can take..some you wood not want to..like

 Prohormones (if you are so incline, they work 5 times better for women at increasing short term Testosterone)

Damiana

Yohimbe that has been Standardized for Yohimbine (see health warnings)

Wild Oats

Dong Quai

Pregnenolone

Dhea (warnings)

...or a  couple of really good combination products are:

Intimate Response   by Source Naturals
Libido Formula          by Emerita

and countless others...many that are bogus!

"May the wetness Becum You!'


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2002)

DP you are the source of all sources.
Where the heck do you have room for all this info?
I'll let you know how these work.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> DP you are the source of all sources.
> Where the heck do you have room for all this info?
> I'll let you know how these work.




Two Brains, lots of storage capacity!   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Wild Oats



I think I have too many of these!



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_Two Brains, lots of storage capacity!
> 
> 
> DP



Classic DP...I knew it was cumming.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Too many Oats....is that the problem? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 11, 2002)

How did the shoot go J'bo?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 11, 2002)

Shoot went awesome, it was alot of fun. I had to hold a lat pulldown for 10 minutes though. Ummm sore lats! I cut my water last night at 6pm and boy did it make a difference, i woke up harder. There were 4 other girls doing the shoot with me, 3 of them are either competing in fitness or the physique next weekend. I was leaner than all of them, so that made me happy. 

Day Eleven

Meal one: after the shoot
1.5 scoops protein
1/4 cup nuts

Meal two:
150g extra lean ground beef
1/2 cup rice
4 egg whites 
1 yolk

Feeling great!

Meal three:
4 strawberries   Ummm!
1/2 avocado
1/2 tin salmon 
1 teaspoon mayo

Meal four:
serving of cod
1/2 sweet potato
2 cups salad
2 tablespoons orange vinegarette

Meal five:
tin tuna
1 tablespoon mayo
celery
1/4 cup pecans


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 11, 2002)

Great news about the shoot going well!  Glad it was a good experience.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 11, 2002)

Excellent girl!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Shoot went awesome, it was alot of fun. I had to hold a lat pulldown for 10 minutes though. Ummm sore lats! I cut my water last night at 6pm and boy did it make a difference, i woke up harder. There were 4 other girls doing the shoot with me, 3 of them are either competing in fitness or the physique next weekend. I was leaner than all of them, so that made me happy.




WTG J'Bo!  Glad you were happy! 


Butt, and we are talking a BIG BUTT here......next week...and you seem to like your results so far....it is so important to follow w8's instructions....you can be dryer...harder......muscles will be fuller...and you will avoid cramping.....only by following specific timing and direction!   K?  


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 11, 2002)

Gotcha Doc.
I liked my results today, but still not a competition physique.
I will follow instructions to a tee, for next week.
I did a fitness demonstration yesterday and today my arms are deathly sore. My calves were cramping a bit this morning so were my triceps. I have noticed a difference in my legs the most, last competition i did not have any cuts in the legs. I have a couple cuts in my legs now. They also feel a little bigger. My abs however are not nearly as ripped as last show. Is this because my water is so high?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

Day Twelve

Meal one:
4 egg whites
1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
.5 scoops protein
flax seed oil capsule

Feeling kinda sick this morning.

Meal two:
1.5 scoops protein
1/4 cup raw nuts

Meal three:
1/2 cup rice
chicken breast
1 cup salad
1/2 cup zuchini

Meal four:
1.5 scoops protein
4 strawberries

Had to go to bed early, was really tired.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Gotcha Doc.
> I liked my results today, but still not a competition physique.
> I will follow instructions to a tee, for next week.
> I did a fitness demonstration yesterday and today my arms are deathly sore. My calves were cramping a bit this morning so were my triceps. I have noticed a difference in my legs the most, last competition i did not have any cuts in the legs. I have a couple cuts in my legs now. They also feel a little bigger. My abs however are not nearly as ripped as last show. Is this because my water is so high?




No, you don't understand water and hydration yet....more means you "dry out", get at least 6 L today! Up to 7-8 by Sunday!

You need a Multi-mineral every night now to prevent cramping and headaches...ask w8 (1200-1500 Calcium and at least 500-750 magnesium, and other minerals)...it will take 3-4 days to becum effective...SO START NOW!


You will go flat this week and probably "freak" a couple times...ask w8....follow the directions and we will explain more later!


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

The only thing i am freaking about is the fact that i am so sore.
I cant even touch my arms today (or yesterday). I understand i am going to go flat and then when i carb up next week i will fill out, right?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 12, 2002)

Saw that!

"freak" means....you'll be second guessing what's going on...if it's working...freaking out....this is where you have to trust, and follow instructions to a tee....if you don't, you run the risk of screwing up at the last second and you won't be able to change it. Trust me, I know! You'll need to drink exactly how much and when...eat exactly what you're given to eat...if you don't, you could come in holding water, too flat, spill, etc.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

Ok i understand, really i do.
I will do everything you tell me, even if i have to sit in one place and drink 6 liters before i move.
I am FREAKED out right now because i just looked at Kary Odiatu's website and there are 20 competitors registered already. They all look like pros.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

Ok so should i send you guys some photos of me today so that you can see where i am? Or do you not need to see them? What if i am not where you think i should be? if i am not lean enough and carb load wont  i look like a whale?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 12, 2002)

Yes! If you have recent pics, please let us see them! Do you have a link to kary's website? I'd like to check the competition


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 12, 2002)

Oh yeah...email addy ...iliftw8s@cogeco.ca


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

Kary's website is www.karyodiatu.com all the information regarding the show is on it (or linked to it).


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

I was really hard on myself today. 
I had really sore shoulders and tris and still insisted on doing my arm hangs. I did not reach my 2 min. and so i am really pissed.
Anyone have any tips on how to hang for a longer period of time?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2002)

*9 Days out!*

Well its coming down to the wire!

DP i actually had no problem hitting 6 liters yesterday.
Abs feel tight today.

My tanita scale is so off, i dont think i am going to step on it again. I went to see my dentist yesterday (he is the one putting on the show) and he said to be careful not to come in too hard. The judges are looking for a softer look then fitness and arent looking for a hard vascular type. Well i am going to go as hard as i can til then if i am too hard looking then "oh well" deduct me if you must. 

Yesterday as i mentioned i had a hard time doing my arm hangs, i need to have my energy next week so that i can preform well Saturday.

Meal one:
.5 scoops protein
4 egg whites
1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
flax seed oil capsule

Don 't i have the most boring and monotonous diet?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 13, 2002)

DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2002)

Well i put meal one as having 1/2 cup of oatmeal, i took it out though because unfortunately it did not stay down. 

With all the water i am always full to the brim.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2002)

What about the minerals again?
W8 what should i be taking before bed?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 13, 2002)

Multi-Mineral at dinner....last meal before bed!



DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 14, 2002)

Feeling like a bag of herpes. Ate bad yesterday, i was really buys and every meal was liquid with very little carbs.

Meal one:
1/2 cup oatmeal (gone down and up again)
.5 scoop protein
4 egg whites 
1 yolk
flax seed capsule

Feeling really tired because the oatmeal did not go into my system. Going to get my supps now.
Can't wait til next Friday. 
Emotions are going crazy and i am having alot of breakdowns.
Thank god this is almost over.

Meal two:
1/2 cup rice
tin tuna
1 tablespoon mayo
celery

Meal three:
steak
1/2 cup rice
2 cups asparagus

Meal four:
1.5 scoops protein
1/4 cup nuts


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 14, 2002)

oh girl - hang in there.  you're doing well!  i hope you feel better later today.  keep the faith.  you're awesome!

good job on the water by the way!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 14, 2002)

Nothing pisses me off more than when the IM signs me out and deletes my replys. Especially when i am dieting.

Hey thanks NG!   Saw your pic in the memebers photo gallery, you are beautiful and look like a fun chic to hang out with. Where do you live? 

I just got my pot. and mag. from the store and talked to a few people about it and now i feel better about taking them. i could only get the mag. in 150mg doses though. How many and when should i take them? All before bed? Thats alot of pills.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 15, 2002)

you have come this far--HANG IN THERE GIRL!!!! yOU ARE DOING GREAT! You're an inspiration to me anyways!I will be starting a journal soon hoping for some good feedback from all you guys! I told my BF I may want to compete if I ever get "in shape". He is supportive but is very scared because he KNOWS how I get w/ little carbs never mind none!     But its all worth it in the end right?!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes it is all worth it in the end 

I haven't had much time to diet for this show, and i don't feel as though i will be ready  I dont want to make a fool out of myself on stage. This week i feel soft and i have very little cuts and dont look lean at all. I don't know what is going on with my body  Perhaps it is just from my diet changes this week, but i am starting to lose faith that i will be ready.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 15, 2002)

J'bo....girl, I know it's hard not to stress, but when you stress it screws w/ your hormones....and that affects your body....try to relax, and have fun, you'll do great!


----------



## lina (Jun 15, 2002)

Keep it up girlie!!! Try to stay positive!!!

We are behind you cheering you on!!!

You can do it!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2002)

keep believing j'bo.  you don't need to look great this week.  you need to look great on Saturday and you will!
 

you're doing great!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey is anyone else having problems using the quick reply?
I keep getting signed out and it deletes my messages.
This is really starting to annoy me, sure does test the patience. 

Thanks girls for the encouragement, i really need it right now.

I am having problems digesting protein shakes and raw veggies, does anyone have any ideas on replacements for shakes? Or just have a chicken breast? Do any of you find it hard to digest shakes the last week before comps?

Let me know.

I will feel alot better once i go to gymnastics tonight and see all the girls  i competed with last month. They will be routing for me at the comp.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey DP!

Got to 7.5 liters yesterday.
Going to hit 8-9 today.

My favorite new hang out is the bathroom.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey DP!
> 
> Got to 7.5 liters yesterday.
> ...




 I knew you could do it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey DP!
> 
> Got to 7.5 liters yesterday.
> ...




I'm proud of you too.....do you feel dryer?   More defined or harder?


Have you moved your Puter into the bathroom yet? 



DP


----------

